# Solved: Moto Q Driver



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello, I just got a Motorola Q, and I plugged it into my computer, it looks like I need a driver, and I don't have the CD on my right now (it's at my dads), and I wanted to know if I could download it online. I tried google, but couldn't find anything. Can you guys help?!

Thanks!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Never mind, I did not have ActiveSync Installed, that seemed to fix the problem


----------

